# Cgc



## SBENJA (Jul 5, 2012)

What is a CGC, how do you get it, what are the requirements to get it?

New dog owner


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

You can start by reading this...

AKC's Canine Good Citizen (CGC) Program


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

10 tests. A little elementary obedience, a little temperament, a test of basic socialization -- how does your dog do in the big bad world.

A dog with good temperament should be able to pass with a little training, SIT, DOWN, STAY, COME, HEEL. 

A dog who is less confident with people or has issues with dogs can generally be conditioned to pass with a little more work, more socialization, more training, more familiarity in more situations.

It can mean a lot or nothing, in that sometimes it can open doors to other training, apartments, insurance, and more often it really is no more than a certificate. But I think it is a good goal for every dog-owner to achieve with every dog. I have three that I still need to get it done with. One girl could probably take it tomorrow and pass, one after a couple of classes, one might not get there until she is 11 -- hard to say.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's a great general test to work through because it's a bit of training plus socialization to work through to earn it. Love earning a title for my dog that is fun to go to classes for too!


----------



## SBENJA (Jul 5, 2012)

Does your dog have to be AKC to do this?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

No, mixed breed and rescued purebreds are eligible for the CGC certificate. As of January 1, 2013 the Canine Good Citizen test will result in an AKC "title" versus just the current certificate.

If your dog is not AKC registered, you can get a Purebred Alternative Listing through the AKC if the dog is purebred. There is also a mixed breed program now through AKC, so many more options than previously available.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

If you are wanting to get it, contact your local dog club. Our "local" club is an hour away, but that is the only place around us that does testing. They actually have a class and test at the end of the class. For us, nonmembers, they will charge $5.00 to test our girl. Some places require the CGC in order to go to Agility and/or some of the sports training classes. Don't know if we will do anything like that with our Angel, but the CGC is something we can work for, and to be honest, keeps us motivated to keep training!!!


----------



## SBENJA (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you all, this has been very helpful.


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

So what exactly are the tests that are involved in the CGC test?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

bethany.cole2013 said:


> So what exactly are the tests that are involved in the CGC test?


http://images.akc.org/pdf/cgc/GK9GC1.pdf


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

CGC Video: A Model Test | I thought this was pretty good too. It shows the test.


----------

